# Ocala Florida



## TommyTigert (Nov 2, 2013)

I am a Texan, non-member, recently relocated to Florida and am looking to join in honor of my grandfather. I am seeking assistance taking the next step being as I know virtually no one save family here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


My Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad to read your interested in the brotherhood. If you have a computer http://lodges.glflamason.org. Click on lodge locator type you address and numerous local lodges will appear. Each lodge you click will have the address, contact information and the days you can walk in an example is the 1st and 3rd Thursday of the month. You can walk in and speak to the brothers about your interest in the brotherhood. If you don't have a computer you can call 800-375-2339. Tell the secretary you are looking for the number to a lodge near you and she will be more than glad to help you. Good look on your journey toward the light. 


SMIB
Freemasonry


----------



## TommyTigert (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you kindly sir; I look forward to the journey.


My Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

TommyTigert said:


> Thank you kindly sir; I look forward to the journey.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Not a problem. Wish you the best of luck. 


SMIB
Freemasonry


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 2, 2013)

TommyTigert said:


> I am a Texan, non-member, recently relocated to Florida and am looking to join in honor of my grandfather. I am seeking assistance taking the next step being as I know virtually no one save family here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



There are 9 Lodges in the 15th District, in and around Marion and Levy counties, in Ocala city limits there are 2; Marion-Dunn, and Fort King Daylight Lodge, the rest are scattered around the area. I sent you a PM, i will be glad to assist you if you want. 

You need to be a resident for at least 6 months prior to submitting a petition for membership, however that will not stop you from getting to know the Brethren from a nearby Lodge and letting them get to know you before that requirement is met. You will need to have 2 Brothers vouch for you on your petition, so it would be helpful to your being accepted if you did this.  

Yours, in His service



My Freemasonry


----------

